# Tracy by Ellen Tracy



## sabn786 (Apr 5, 2007)

does anyone else love this one as much as i do?? i actually bought this for my sister for her birthday..and ended up using most of it for myself!! i loveee this one...its really light..sweet..and i've gotten lots of compliments on it..esp the boyss


----------



## kimone2004 (Jul 4, 2007)

I love this one also. A co-worker had it and I had to have it as well. Doesnt look like anyone else here does.  I paid retail for it then a month later, saw it at TJ Maxx (name brands for less) for $24.99.  UGH, I was annoyed that I paid double!!!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 28, 2008)

My aunt wears this perfume. For years I've adored how she smells, and then I saw it in her bathroom drawer one day when she opened it. The same day I saw her carrying some things in a bag with the name of the perfume on it. ha ha
This perfume is so amazing! I haven't smelled many people wearing it at all, and this reminds me that I should add it to the list of perfume I want to purchase (I keep a list of five or so perfumes and only purchase what I find at a great price!).


----------

